# Outdoor railway, HO scale Thomas



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m going to add more pictures, but with the snow finally starting to melt, I thought I’d give a glimpse of my outdoor empire. The plants have really overtaken the mainline. Just a simple oval.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

It's a jungle out there.

Magic


----------

